# Post-Apocolyptic SPEED channel



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Since FOX nuked the last remnants of SPEED into oblivion, where's the coverage now?

Where do you find motocross, dirt track, stadium trucks, monster trucks?

Are they just gonna sit on the rights to all this stuff?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yeah and what about Gearz- Hotrod TV and 2 guys garage????? I wanted to see that Cougar project finished.......
Respectfully!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

On Dish they started Fox sports 2, Which seems to be carrying the old Speed shows. :thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I called WOW!{formerly Knology} and complained because I lost speed a couple of weeks ago and the rep actually argued with me that I never had it in the 1st place!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I really do miss speed. Because it is so confusing to tried to find any of the weekend motorsports coverage. Fox 1 ch.219, fox 2 618, nbc sports 220, espn 206, espn 2 209. These channels are all on directv. It just makes it difficult to follow anything going on now. Although MavTv is really becoming one of my favorite channels.

I just miss Speed terribly.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Larry Thomas turned me on this this:

http://www.tvracer.com/

They list all the racing coverage, and some extraneous racing shows.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link st and LT!!!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anybody remember Speedvision? That was Speed Channel before it got bought by FOX. I really miss that channel, and now I have much the same feelings for the loss of SPEED Channel. On the positive side, we have DVR's now so I can record some programming while watching others. Some positive, some negative.

Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Days like this are when I really miss this channel...

College football overload!


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I was excited to get Speed back after moving and not having it in my "package" but no sooner than I got it back they killed it. I am already paying enough tothe cable MONOPOLY  so maybe it`s time to go back to the dish? Velocity has some good car shows but we did lose some with Speed now gone.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

*Post-Apocolyptic SPEED Channel*

I am so impressed with the new Fox Sports One replacing the SPEED Channel that I am calling up Comcast right after the checkered flag falls on next Friday's NASCAR Truck race and cancelling the entire sports package it is in!

Fox Sports Two and Velocity are not currently available on my cable TV, so that possibility is closed to me. And if Fox Sports Two's racing coverage is a bad as Fox Sports One, it's a waste of time anyway!

At the rate things are going in TV, we'll be back to watching a few minutes of racing highlights here and there between ski jumping and soccer like we did in the sixties on ABC's Wide World of Sports! 

What's next? Racing on TV shot only in black and white?

Stumpy Stone...disgruntled in Eastern Ahia:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sheeesh, I sure am missing this channel now...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Tex
On DirecTv we have a new channel, MAVTV on 214. They have Gearz and allot of the miscellaneous racing that Speed used to carry. They are broadcasting the Chili Bowl live on Sat 1-18-18. Check it out:

http://www.mavtv.com/


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

At least MAVTV is available & you're going to get "VELOCITY - Discovery Channel". Up here in Canada we get totally screwed over. Because of our broadcasting rules, not only do we not get either of these networks, we don't even get FOX Sports2. FOX has to keep SPEED on the air. Speed's Canadian operating license is for automotive based programming only. Sounds good doesn't it? Not so, the only shows we're getting now are shows which Speed owned.[Reruns & reruns of reruns]


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The "Yuppie" generation behind it all . They youngun's are moving into CEO spots and tunin our sports programing to suit themselves .

The sponsors should be the ones to put the stop to it all . Take away Speed and all the automotive companies drop from sight . But>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NOOOOO ! you'll see the automotive adds on the stick and ball games that replace our Racing .

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm really liking Velocitys line up of shows.


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have TUFF TV as a digital sub channel on the antenna. They have a few car shows on it as well as short track racing during the summer. Also Velocity is picking up the NHRA Pro Mods to show towards the end of the 2014 season.


----------

